# Grand Record from BikesDirect.



## Brad Wright (Apr 20, 2011)

I,m not a top podium cyclist nor do I have the money to indulge in a cream of the crop bicycle. Knowing my budget and riding style I purchased a Motobecane Grand Record from Bikesdirect. The bike arrived intact. I took it to Kettering Bike Shop in Kettering Ohio where they did a fine job of getting the bike tweaked, although the rear derailleur coud have been adjusted better. I'm happy to say that this is a nice bike for the $599.00 I paid. Very happy with my choice in buying this bike and the service from Bikesdirect.com:


----------



## mrdelprete (Jun 4, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, did the shop give you a hard time for buying an online bike instead of one from them?


----------



## Brad Wright (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Not buying a bike from the local bike shop*

Actually the people at kettering bike shop didn't seem to care either way, as a matter of fact they never mentioned it. They were making money and that was ok with them.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Brad Wright said:


> Actually the people at kettering bike shop didn't seem to care either way, as a matter of fact they never mentioned it. They were making money and that was ok with them.


This is how is should be. The bikes I see going into the local shops are from everywhere and usually in for pretty routine things. Sometimes X-mart bike in to change a flat tire ... once witnessed a guy with a nice Trek roll up to the counter to get someone to re-tape his handlebars. Work-in/money-in. Save the attitude for the shops that never have been that busy.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

Brad Wright said:


> Actually the people at kettering bike shop didn't seem to care either way, as a matter of fact they never mentioned it. They were making money and that was ok with them.


Be careful, or some people might accuse you of being a shill for Kettering Bike Shop in Kettering, OH!

Glad you had a good experience with BD and the LBS in Kettering, OH.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Garilia said:


> Be careful, or some people might accuse you of being a shill for Kettering Bike Shop in Kettering, OH!
> 
> Glad you had a good experience with BD and the LBS in Kettering, OH.


 Sad but true.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm trying to reconcile "I don't have the money to indulge" and "Kettering, Ohio". I've been to Kettering. People put For Sale signs on Lambos and park them on the front lawn....


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

I drove through Kettering a few times but didn't see the Lamborghini's for sale. I've lived in a couple of towns that 'had money' but I never did.so I can understand his post. As a matter of fact I live in one now and still don't have money.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

BlueGrassBlazer said:


> I drove through Kettering a few times but didn't see the Lamborghini's for sale. I've lived in a couple of towns that 'had money' but I never did.so I can understand his post. As a matter of fact I live in one now and still don't have money.


Looking at the current demographics, it seems that the years haven't been very kind to Kettering. Or maybe there are just certain areas where the Lambos and Ferraris dwell.

I was last there in 89 or so. A college friend needed me to drive him home to pick up his new car. I saw more $ in cars while I was there than what my city will see as an annual budget for the next 20 years. Maybe that was just "his" part of Kettering, though.

The Kettering Police cars at the time were Chevy Monte Carlo Aerocoupes...


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

*Kettering, OH*

This town is a reflection of the hit Dayton, OH has taken over the last decade. Beautiful place to live, but economy was dependent on manufacturing. Sadly, the future doesn't look tremendously promising unless we can get some politicians who could actually attract business to this part of the country.


----------

